# matshita dvd-r uj-815 grave t'il les DVD



## popboy (20 Septembre 2004)

Bonjours, 
J'ai PBook depuis un an et je me suis jamais vraiment occuper de voir s'il on pouvait gravé des DVD.
Quand je les acheté on ma dit qu'il gravai, mes comme je ne l'avais  pas pris pour cette raison.   
 Et bien actuellement je voudrai bien savoir me servir de ce truc. J'ai fais des tests sans succès!!!
Alors s'il y as une personne qui peut m'aiguiller.
Merci


----------



## michtbk (1 Octobre 2004)

J'en ai un sur mon Ti 1 Ghz et bien sûr qu'il les grave puisque c'est un Superdrive.
Je te conseille d'ailleurs d'upgrader le Firmware afin de pouvoir graver les DVD en X2 et les DVD-RW en X1, les CD-R en 16X, c'est tout bonus !

A +


----------



## Onra (4 Octobre 2004)

Quel est ton modèle de PowerBook pour que l'on puisse t'aider ?


----------



## DJL (4 Octobre 2004)

je suis dans le même cas. j'ai un PB alu 1.25GHz, et j'vais jamais essayé le SD. j'ai mis un DVD-R vierge pour le graver et il est systématiquement jeté. j'ai essayé la gravure avec toast 6 et le burner, mais rien n'y fait. les opération ont été effectuées avec 2 DVD-R différents pourtant


----------



## ED45 (5 Octobre 2004)

J'ai le même problème: mon Alubook 15' (juin 2004) grave sans problème les CD. Pour les DVD, cela dépend... Des fois oui, des fois non avec perte en cours de gravure d'un DVD-R ou -RW.
Ce problème se produit environ 2 fois sur 3.
Pas de problème en revanche avec un graveur externe Pioneer 106, tant en USB2 qu'en FW.
Apple contacté va me chager mon gaveur sous garantie.
J'attend un IMac 17' avant de l'envoyer en réparation.


----------



## Marcant (6 Octobre 2004)

michtbk a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille d'ailleurs d'upgrader le Firmware afin de pouvoir graver les DVD en X2 et les DVD-RW en X1, les CD-R en 16X


Mais les superdrives gravent déjà en 2x ? Et n'est-ce pas dangereux de modifier le Firmware ?


----------



## 406 (7 Octobre 2004)

nan. X 1 sur les tita 1ghz de nov 2002. 
pas de soucis.


----------



## DJL (7 Octobre 2004)

ben même ça, ce serait déjà pas mal


----------

